# EGR Valve - what does it do when it's going bad?



## 1986.5 SEV6 (Jan 9, 2004)

My truck (86 SEV6 2 wheel drive) has been stalling out at odd intervals (such as while I am doing 60mph on the highway).

I can drive for days without a problem, then one morning the truck won't start. I'll turn over and catch only to immediately die.

Or it will stall doing 20mph in a neighborhood.

Sometimes it'll start right up again. Sometimes I have to turn off the ignition, wait 30 seconds and then it will fire right up. Sometimes I will just keep stalling out and won't go anywhere, but will start right up the next day.


Sometimes I can keep it running by continually reving the engine.

I have replaced the plugs, wires, rotor and cap, fuel filter, fuel pump, fuel pump relay. I have checked the coil and the ignition modual. I sprayed the carb with carb cleaner, and I pulled the catalytic converter, all to no avail.


WTF?


----------

